# Drivers for my mesh computer



## doofus4000 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hello people :winkgrin: I recently bought a mesh computer which had drivers saved on the harddrive for the sound card, graphics etc. My computer was full of spyware so I formatted it and lost the drivers. I have no sound and the graphics are crappy too.

I have tried contacting mesh on their website but they're not replying to my question, the site is probably broke or something. The site has shortcuts to driver webpages which don't work. 

Also on the site you are supposed to be able to look at your computer configuaration i.e. see what kind of components have been installed on your computer but as they are not installed on my computer currently, it doesn't even tell me they are there. I also tried just randomly installing a driver thats for all different types of sound card and that didn't work either. 

I'm really stuck and getting really pissed off, why couldn't they have just put the drivers onto a disk like most computer companies do! if anyone has a mesh computer and know's where to get drivers at or if anyone can help me, it is much appreciated!!

thanks
lindsay


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Try the Belarc Advisor: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
Try Everest Home Freeware: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

See if they can fill in the blanks for you.

.


----------



## doofus4000 (Sep 5, 2006)

hello mate:sayyes: i tried the belarc program and under the multimedia section it comes "none detected"?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to d/l their m/b drivers and install them
http://www.meshcomputers.com/technical/front.asp


----------

